# Coastal cities not as hot or humid as Puerto Vallarta?



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Have some friends (both late 60's) who have lived full time in PV for almost 9 years, but unlike when they first arrived in early 2011, they are starting to find it hard to handle the hot weather and high humidity, especially in the summer when its 35 degrees and 80+% humidity. Even now when temps are only mid to upper 20's Celsius, and humidity is maybe 60 %, they sweat after only walking for 5 minutes, even in the shade and even first thing in morning. Up until a few years ago, they could wear long pants, go out at the hottest time of day, in the blazing sun and barely have a drop of sweat on their forehead. So question is, can anyone recommend (from personal experience) another coastal place in Mexico, (either coast) that does not get as hot and humid as PV on a year round basis. has an international airport, and a fair size expat population, and is as safe as PV. They are not interested in little out of the way villages, nor would they consider Acapulco or anywhere inland. Gracias.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

the weather changes with altitude so the weather is pretty much the same in all coastal towns.. THe only places I do not know is those in the Baja Peninnsula..It may not be as humid , I do not know.. Being right on the water helps a little bt as you get a breeze or in a place where there is a breeze..

I think that the older you get the more difficult it is to take extreme temperatures or humidity.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

i think La Paz might be less humid. It is a nice beach town, but the water probably is not as warm as further south.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

It very seldom gets to 35ºC here in PV. I've lived here over 35 years, never had AC and became acclimatised pretty quick. I sit here in my fleece this morning as it's quite cold for me, 23ºC.
My guess is they have AC and so never acclimatised ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I worked in Arzona, Vegas and other hot places where 35 would have been cool but those places where dry and it makes a lot of difference. #5 with high humidity is hell for me.. I hate the A/C and hate not having it and have books smell and curl up, hate the mildew , hate the feel of the wet clothes when I wake up. Right now is a nice time on the coast but when it gets in thethirties and it is humid it is awful. That is my take on the coast.. give me the desert any day ..


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

Well my experience is totally different from yours, sorry for your discomfort but it doesn't bother me in the least! BTW I'm nearly 80 years old !


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes everyone is different and that is why it is important to know your tolerance at the worst time of the year. I lived in high humidity and heat when I was on my 20´s . It ook me time to adjust tot eh San Francisco climate but then I nver wanted to go back to heat and humidity. I spent a lot of time n the Navada, Arizona and California desert where the humidity is low but I was always happy to go back to cooler weather.. Since then I explored many places , I like but I hate the humidity and heat so I ended up in 2 places where the weather is cool. I guess that s what like. O am in my 70ps and I like heat less and less.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

Ensenada in Northern Baja has San Diego weather. We find that too cool most of the year.

We were in Baja Sur in late October (La Paz) and it was hot and humid. 

Not sure where (or if) there is a happy medium in Baja but it may be worth investigating.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I live an hour north of PV, so the same weather. I'm 70 years old and I love the heat and humidity, do not have AC. But right now, I have a long sleeved shirt on and just unpacked my down comforter a few days ago and will be using it until probably April, judging from the past 17 years I've lived here. It's not hot all year.
My daughter lives in southern Baja, Todos Santos, desert. I've been to visit her in the winter and I was freezing. But she says it's hot and humid there in the summer, as well. 
Don't know what it is about most Americans and Canadians that they require what they consider to be perfect temperatures all the time. I didn't move to Mexico to be cold. There are trade-offs everywhere.
Everywhere in Mexico on the coast, as far as I'm aware, will be hot and humid in the summer.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I came to Mexico for the culture not for the sea , heat and humidity and there are plenty of wonderful places in the highlands so that is where I chose to settle.. I am French and hate the heat unlike many other French citzens, Americans and Canadians are not the only ones who like temperate climate..
7


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

JRinPV said:


> It very seldom gets to 35ºC here in PV. I've lived here over 35 years, never had AC and became acclimatised pretty quick. I sit here in my fleece this morning as it's quite cold for me, 23ºC.
> My guess is they have AC and so never acclimatised ?


As stated, "Up until a few years ago, they could wear long pants, go out at the hottest time of day, in the blazing sun and barely have a drop of sweat on their forehead.." So its not a case of not acclimating. Its almost a reverse of that, probably as someone said, could be age related. They very seldom use a/c as they don't need it at home, they have a breeze almost all day, its when they go out walking, and even more so if they are carrying bags of groceries etc. Whats funny is, after walking, and sweating, when they get home, or go into a store, business etc, thats when they sweat the most for the first few minutes, literally dripping with sweat. him more than her, (lean on a counter and leave a puddle sweating). Even this time of year when its 20c in the morning, may take a bit longer, but within 15 minutes the sweat is showing. And all they wear are shorts and tank tops. They carry sweat towels with them all year, not just in the summer like some people.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

Has their weight changed ? I walk about 3 miles every day, and yes, I sweat in the summer, but that's how my body cools itself. I have friends visit from very cool places and they sweat like crazy, you have to live here a few years, avoid AC to become acclimatised.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gringotim said:


> As stated, "Up until a few years ago, they could wear long pants, go out at the hottest time of day, in the blazing sun and barely have a drop of sweat on their forehead.." So its not a case of not acclimating. Its almost a reverse of that, probably as someone said, could be age related. They very seldom use a/c as they don't need it at home, they have a breeze almost all day, its when they go out walking, and even more so if they are carrying bags of groceries etc. Whats funny is, after walking, and sweating, when they get home, or go into a store, business etc, thats when they sweat the most for the first few minutes, literally dripping with sweat. him more than her, (lean on a counter and leave a puddle sweating). Even this time of year when its 20c in the morning, may take a bit longer, but within 15 minutes the sweat is showing. And all they wear are shorts and tank tops. They carry sweat towels with them all year, not just in the summer like some people.


When I go running the same thing happens to me. I don't sweat a whole lot while I am running, but when I stop and come in the house, I sweat a lot for a few minutes. I think what is happening is that while I am out running the moving air keeps my skin (and blood) cool. When I stop there is no cooling effect from the moving air and that is when the sweat builds up.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

JRinPV said:


> Has their weight changed ? I walk about 3 miles every day, and yes, I sweat in the summer, but that's how my body cools itself. I have friends visit from very cool places and they sweat like crazy, you have to live here a few years, avoid AC to become acclimatised.


no real weight change, and they have been here almost 9 years.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Have a look at Puerta Vallarta from within Google Earth (GE). That might give you an idea why long term residents perceive a climate change. We have been there for perhaps 4 vacations over the years and we can perceive a change. What is the name/number of that main highway coming out of the airport ? It must have 8 lanes of pavement ! What did it look like 10 years ago ? Wait - GE will show you. Click on the small icon at the lower left and you can change the time frame. 

We stayed at a nice enough resort earlier this year. It might have been the largest place we have ever stayed - anywhere. And they are currently increasing their size from 2 main towers to 3. Look around that hotel area from the app. Look how much massive swaths of land have been cleared in preparation for even more construction. I'll bet a person walking around the Mismaloya area is going to feel cooler...


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

40 years ago, way before Google, it was a 2 lane , dirt road. Yes we are getting far too much cement!.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

lat19n said:


> What is the name/number of that main highway coming out of the airport ? It must have 8 lanes of pavement !


Highway 200. And it's 4 lanes with shoulders (which the motorbikes and the entitled use to bypass all the other cars and force you to slow down so they can deek back in), not 8. But yes, an awful lot of pavement. It's several degees cooler at my place in the countryside on a dirt road on the outskirts of Sayulita than it is right in town, only a kilometer and a half away.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

It's 8 lanes. 4 lanes main road and 4 lanes lateral. and is called Ave. Medina Ascencio


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

JRinPV said:


> It's 8 lanes. 4 lanes main road and 4 lanes lateral. and is called Ave. Medina Ascencio


Where stopping at a red light is more of just a suggestion of what to do, especially if the cross traffic hasn't started moving yet. :car::car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Speaking of traffic suggestions. Ever see those sign posted which say "NO TURN ON RED" ? I really truly always thought they were suggestions  Until I got caught along with a caravan of fellow drivers in a 'sting' and was issued a citation. Lucky for me I had a very well connected employer, who when I returned to work grabbed the ticket out of my hand and said - I'll take care of that. And he did. The lawyer kept putting off the proceeding until Christmas week at which time the judge said something like - ok get out of here... 

I was going to post this image earlier but refrained, but since you guys are still counting traffic lanes - you need to include the turn lanes. How many lanes do you count here ? (maybe 10 ?).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

JRinPV said:


> 40 years ago, way before Google, it was a 2 lane , dirt road. Yes we are getting far too much cement!.


I have to agree with some that Ensenada, BC is a low humidity beach community in Mexico...

I have to disagree with jrinpv if he is stating that highway 200 was a dirt road 40 years ago, that would make it 1979, I drove to PV for my honeymoon in 1969 and it was paved then...


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

I was there in '78 and it was not paved. ?
As far as the Airport/Marina


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

JRinPV said:


> I was there in '78 and it was not paved. ?
> As far as the Airport/Marina


JR, You have your dates mixed up, in August of 1969 I and my bride drove from San Francisco, California to PV and beyond in a new 1969 VW camper. We drove as far as Mismaloya and had to stop because the bridge was not completed and I didn't want drive my new car through the river...Highway 200 was paved from Tepic to Mismaloya...


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

I suppose it comes down to your definition of paved?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Usually paved is short for pavement like asphalt... [Cut]


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

And some people wonder why participation in forums such as this is down...


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

lat19n said:


> And some people wonder why participation in forums such as this is down...


Agreed, it's a shame.Adios.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

JRinPV said:


> It's 8 lanes. 4 lanes main road and 4 lanes lateral. and is called Ave. Medina Ascencio


When one says "4 lane highway" it generally means 2 lanes going in one direction and 2 lanes in the other. Laterals are not "highway".


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

If you're looking for low humdity you need to stay in Baja North as Baja South is humid esp. in summertime. Great weather in winter time. Also the whole peninsula is becoming more expensive due to the influx of Californians relocating.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

And for those of you who have some erroneous idea that it's always hot and humid in the PV area, it has been about 17C (62.6F) here for several days and colder at night. I'm wearing jeans, wool socks, and a warm sweater and snuggling under a fleece blanket and my down comforter at night.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> And for those of you who have some erroneous idea that it's always hot and humid in the PV area, it has been about 17C (62.6F) here for several days and colder at night. I'm wearing jeans, wool socks, and a warm sweater and snuggling under a fleece blanket and my down comforter at night.


It was 1 C (34 F) in Guadalajara this morning.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> It was 1 C (34 F) in Guadalajara this morning.


Brrrr! 🥶 I think that’s about what it was in Toronto yesterday morning, but we have central heating. I’m glad our Mexican home is in Tepoztlán. Right now in Tepoztlán it’s 15C (59F) and 7C (45F) in Guadalajara (according to my weather app). High today in Tepoztlán is supposed to be about 24C (75F) all week, and sunny. My perfect weather.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

@OA - your weather app might tell you one thing but my body tells me something different. Although at this very moment the weather here is gorgeous, this morning when we had breakfast in Tepoztlan, it was cold. We were walking around the market sipping hot cafe de hollas. Even now the cats have staked out resting places in the sun and the house would not be too hot if I were to start a fire. Maybe a little later.

I forgot it was still a holiday weekend and Tepoztlan, even early morning, was packed with people/cars. But - it is still a nice place. They had a very large plastic banner hanging across the street on the way into town declaring no drinking in public. I guess that there has been a little too much partying lately and there was talk of their losing their 'pueblo magico' status.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Brrrr! 🥶 I think that’s about what it was in Toronto yesterday morning, but we have central heating. I’m glad our Mexican home is in Tepoztlán. Right now in Tepoztlán it’s 15C (59F) and 7C (45F) in Guadalajara (according to my weather app). High today in Tepoztlán is supposed to be about 24C (75F) all week, and sunny. My perfect weather.



Brrr indeed. I have an old colonial style house where I have to go out through a patio to go between rooms. But it has thick adobe walls and as long as there is sun in the afternoon, they absorb heat a keep it pretty comfortable inside. Last week we had a cold rainy couple of days with no sun. It gets pretty chilly inside when that happens.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> It was 1 C (34 F) in Guadalajara this morning.


I don't have a thermometer, but it was really cold here last night, couldn't have been more than 8-10 degrees. Same tonight.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lat19n said:


> @OA - your weather app might tell you one thing but my body tells me something different. Although at this very moment the weather here is gorgeous, this morning when we had breakfast in Tepoztlan, it was cold. We were walking around the market sipping hot cafe de hollas. Even now the cats have staked out resting places in the sun and the house would not be too hot if I were to start a fire. Maybe a little later.
> 
> I forgot it was still a holiday weekend and Tepoztlan, even early morning, was packed with people/cars. But - it is still a nice place. They had a very large plastic banner hanging across the street on the way into town declaring no drinking in public. I guess that there has been a little too much partying lately and there was talk of their losing their 'pueblo magico' status.


I know this time of year the early morning temps can be quite chilly, even more so at our house which is part way up the mountain and usually about 2 degrees C colder than the town centre in Tepoztlán (which is great on those hot days in May). But I really don’t like being cold. I have told my husband that one of my “have to haves” at some point in our ongoing house building project is a fireplace, especially for this time of year. At this point we make “fogatas” (campfires) on the outdoor patio, which is lovely on those chilly mornings, coffee in hand, listening to the birdsong as the sun rises over the hill in front of our home, roosters crowing and church bells ringing in the distance. Aah, my happy place... We’re heading back down soon - I’m counting the days.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

Cold here in Vallarta, we had lows of 11ºC this month.


----------

